

Show HN: Fetchnotes - alexschiff

We just launched our startup tonight! It's called Fetchnotes, and it's a note-taking application for short notes like books to read, shopping lists and ideas. Check out our website at www.fetchnotes.com.<p>We're on the web, Android, iPhone, Mac, Windows and Ubuntu — and you can even text or email in your notes.<p>We were just covered in TechCrunch (http://tcrn.ch/IBfr9C), and we'd love for you to check it out and give us your feedback. You can send it to me (Alex Schiff) and my co-founder (Chase Lee) at founders@fetchnotes.com, or use our UserVoice forum at fetchnotes.uservoice.com.<p>Also, we're all University of Michigan students, so GO BLUE!<p>Thanks!
The Fetchnotes Team
======
MDCore
An idea about emailing in notes: Perhaps generate a random email addresses for
each account, so for example my account will add notes sent to:
mdcore_sdfsd8f7@fetchnotes.com And if I were to get spam, I can click a button
to immediately generate a new one. This way you don't need to store and manage
(or require the user to store and manage) a list of authorised email
addresses.

------
aymeric
Also, you used to have your iphone app open sourced but it is not available on
github anymore, why have you decided against opensourcing it?

------
desipenguin
Your web UI looks very similar to SimpleNote - They have an excellent API. See
<http://simplenoteapp.com/downloads/>

I don't think they have email/testing support that you guys have.

Already signed up - and plan to use email/SMS support. (Since simplenote
doesn't have this - Else I am a happy simplenote user)

~~~
alexschiff
We're going to be rolling out a more polished web app UI very soon. Keep an
eye out!

------
aymeric
Hi,

I am impressed by the number of apps you already have. Don't you think that
development will be slowed down by the fact you will have to update all these
apps for each change?

How do you plan to handle this challenge? (I run a time management product and
I have this dilemma)

------
luksus
Looks good, I'll start using it today on Galaxy Note; are you thinking about
any special developments for this type of "phablet"to take advantage of the
stylus?

------
marginalboy
iPhone app looks great! Two things I noticed quickly: the swipe-to-sign up
wasn't immediately obvious to me, and since I'm typing on the phone, I
probably wouldn't mind entering my password twice to be sure I didn't fat-
finger it.

If you're worried about too many fields on that screen, then maybe you can get
rid of a username that's separate from my email address...

------
MetallicCloud
I just tried to install it on my android, but I couldn't find it in the
market.

The web version seems pretty slick though.

~~~
alexschiff
Thanks!

The Android app can be found here:
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=fetchnotes&c=apps](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=fetchnotes&c=apps)

------
knes
Congratulation on the launch! I'm in love with productivity app so I'll
definitely test it in the very near futur :)

